# My beautiful wife's gain



## brainman (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi to y'all

I'm a Dane, so sorry for the bad english  

Wy wife has always been a bit chubby, and I've always let her know that I liked her curves and wouldn't care if she got rounder. She knows that I like her figure, and during the last year she has done something fantastic for me. She has let me serve her all kinds of good food, sweeties and snacks and spoil her in every imaginable way.

The result is very visible. My beloved wife has gained 58 lbs and just become waayyy more beautiful in my eyes. But now she complains about her chin and cheeks and about her tummy sticking too much out. I've told her that she's absolutely beautiful, and she says that she believes me.

She has given me permission to post pictures of her to get response from others, so she can se that I'm not the only one who thinks she's beautiful.

So, here are some photos. What do you think  

regards
brainman

[edited to remove photos: full topless not permitted]


----------



## PaulfromtheUK (Nov 27, 2006)

Such beautiful pictures of your wife Brainman. Thankyou to you both for showing us. Your wifes gain is incredibly sexy and I hope she is really enjoying her filling out.

P


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Boards, Dane! Sounds like difficult yet pleasant conundrum for you guys. 

I'd love to see the photos, but make sure she's got her shirt on! lol


----------



## brainman (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry :blush:

Should've read the rules of this forum first. I've seen so many pics on this forum with erotical under- and overtones and a "come and get me"-attitude so I didn't think of any pics being not allowed, besides - of couse - downright pornographic photos. Showing a nude body just standing upright down doing nothing but standing I thought was acceptable, but well, that's the rules and that's it.

I'll see what I can do but I've got a problem with the shirt you mentioned. I do not possess any before- and after-photos where my wife i wearing a shirt. Some after-shots can be arranged, of course, but that'll take some time.

Regards
brainman


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 27, 2006)

brainman said:


> Sorry :blush:
> 
> Should've read the rules of this forum first. I've seen so many pics on this forum with erotical under- and overtones and a "come and get me"-attitude so I didn't think of any pics being not allowed, besides - of couse - downright pornographic photos. Showing a nude body just standing upright down doing nothing but standing I thought was acceptable, but well, that's the rules and that's it.
> 
> ...



Brainman, perhaps you can crop them? And just show the increase in her legs and belly?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe you have some with breasts not visible? >>

If she believes you, maybe she doesn't personally feel beautiful, or like being this fat? Is it an issue with external views, or is she not happy with her own body being this fat?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 28, 2006)

*skim skim skim* Do we have pix back yet? I can't make an informed decision without pix... an interview would be nice too


----------



## brainman (Nov 29, 2006)

Now I've cropped out the most... erm ... revealing part of the photos. Then let us try again  

View attachment before-180lbs censored.jpg


View attachment after-238lbs - censored.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree that she looks even more beautiful. Perhaps though, if she is getting uncomfortable with her size, see if she would be happy just to stay the same size for a while, and see what you both think? 

-Ed


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 29, 2006)

definitely looking very nice


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 30, 2006)

After careful review I feel I can say, ceterus parabus,"Yes. You're on to something good here." Ofcourse there're more factors to take into account than my opinion, but now I don't feel bad about voting prematurely.


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks good my friend. In both pics. But don't push things, if she isn't happy then it isn't worth it.


----------



## kilchsgray (Dec 1, 2006)

Brainman, her smile in the After shot tells me something....

BTW, I voted for 'stay the same' in the poll because my beautiful wife has gone from 250 to over 400, and my wildest fantasies have been pretty well realized. Also, she's developing mobility aned health issues that I don't want to get worse.


----------



## Gitana (Dec 3, 2006)

You have a beautiful wife my friend. It just boils down to what makes her happy. Her opinion is really the only one that matters. I think it's really great that she gave you permission to post her pictures, that shows that she feels comfortable in her own skin and that awsome.


----------



## mdp99 (Dec 5, 2006)

yes, please keep the weight gain going, she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## brainman (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments and good advice. I'm really glad to hear your thoughts and yes, of course the only thing that matters is the way my wife feels herself.

I've talked to her and told her how much I love her (I do at least once a day and I mean it every time  ) and that I find her softer body very, VERY attractive :smitten: . She loves my attention but she has stopped gaining now, because she is not very fond of the woman she sees in the morror. She finds her double chin and her tummy too big and she says that she wants to stop before she sees a downright fat and gross woman in the mirror. Do I need to say that her definition of "fat and gross" is between 60 and 100lbs below mine? That's at pity for both of us because:

1) she really likes to tease me with her voluptuous figure and eat fattening food when I see it and so on but on the other side she doesn't really like her figure which is making her a bit sad sometimes though not much. 
2) I really like her figure as it is now and wouldn't mind another 20-30 lbs but I also want her to be happy and if a weight loss is the only thing that makes her happy, then it must be so. This makes ME sad, wishing that a) she could just be happy with her rounder figure b) I could just forget everything about loving her voluptuous figure and be an ordinary guy preferring slimmer girls. Both a) and b) are impossible I think, so I'm not sure what to do.  

But again. Thanks for your response.

Regards
brainman


----------

